# Panama City Report



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Went out Fri and Sat - fished 0630 til noon each day. Location = Crooked Island and Shell Island surf. Fishing with fresh shrimp and light tackle. Water temp just hit 80 and the water is FULL of fish  On the downside, a lot of time spent bringing in undesirables (ladyfish, rays, catfish, etc).  Pomp bite seems to be over by 9. Much whiting out there and surpising number of reds. Blues also. Life is good.


----------



## steev (May 5, 2003)

Hey itsallgood!
I am coming to stay in the Seagrove area starting this Sat and all of next week and this will be my first time trying out surf fishing.. My equipment is just modified heavy fresh water stuff, but I figure I'll have some fun while it lasts. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated (promise I won't catch all of your fish) I'm using an 8' pole, 20# mono, 3oz, and some small red circle hooks (forgot the size). Would you change anything? What bait is best for a newby?


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Hello Steev,

Welcome to the board.

I'm happy to share everything I know with you, but you should understand I don't consider myself an expert. I normally bottom fish with store-bought 2 or 3-hook Pompano rigs. You can buy at a beaches-area tackle shop or maybe even your local Wal-Mart for about $2 ea. Don't confuse a Pompano rig with a Pompano jig, but if you want to jig that's good too - just another technique. These things have a small swivel on the top end and a clasp on the lower end. I usally use 8 or 10# mono - sometimes as high as 12 or 15. Attach about 3 oz pyramid sinker to clasp. Recommended bait is fresh shrimp or sand fleas, but sand fleas can be a little difficult to come by sometimes. I normally de-head and shell shrimp and cut into pieces about half as big as my little finger. Attach one piece on each hook (hook twice). Sometimes the fish are between the first sandbar and the beach, but I often have my best luck if I can cast onto or just over the first sandbar. You may need to wade out waist deep and cast. Bring your rod back to the beach, flip the bail over, insert into PVC beach spike, open beer and relax    . The 3 oz. weight is adequate to keep a tight line in most surf conditions and helps set the hook on your unattended rod. As the line develops slack, you'll see your tip bending with the passing waves. Not to worry, you'll know it when you get a fish on. This time of year (water temp 80 or higher), you should get plenty of action. But if you don't hook one in about 15 minutes, its probably because the Calico crabs have stolen your shrimp, so pull it in and rebait. Also, be prepared to lose a fair amount of tackle, especially if you go down to 8 or 10# test. Not sure how to avoid this since you're almost certain to hook into heavy sting rays, and toothy sharks, bluefish, etc. Hopefully, you can get your share of whatever it is you're after. I prefer Pompano and redfish. Others like Whiting. Some eat bluefish and I know one guy who thinks ladyfish patties are great (I think he's nuts).

8 ft rod sounds like a good length. Also, you can improvise and make your own rigs if you want. Those red circle hooks work well. Best size about 1/0, 1, or 2. Possibly you can put about 3 oz egg sinker on line and follow with swivel. Tie hook on with a few feet of 20 to 25# mono or flourocarbon (preffered). Another nice attraction are these things called Fish Bites. , I think. I like the colorful FishNstrips (orange, yellow, green, etc) in addition to shrimp.

If you haven't been to the Seagrove area before, you're going to love it. Beaches are beautiful this time of year.

I'm sure you'll also get replys from the more experienced fishermen that may suggest other approaches, offer useful links, etc.  

Good luch and let us know how you do.


----------



## steev (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the info (to everyone on this board). I will be heading down to your neck of the woods starting tomorrow 5/9 and hopefully be on the beach Sunday morning wetting a line.
Could someone tell me the safe way to release a sting ray? Or am I just concerned about nothing (just don't wanna get stuck, been there done that)?


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

The hard part is gettin them to the beach before they break off. The last 10 feet are the hardest. I grab the tip of the tail with pliers, pick em up, and flip over. Position yourself away from his tail and get your gear back using pliers. Pick em back up from his tail and chunk back into the surf. I've never been stuck, but understand it can ruin your whole day.  

Good luck.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Steev - How was it??


----------

